# From a Boat, But It's My First Keeper Grouper



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

It might be from a boat, but I finally caught my first keeper Grouper. 

http://forshorefishing.theledger.com/default.asp?item=695149

Needless to say I was jazzed.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

very very 
congrats! one of my favorite fish to eat! & sure would like to catch one sometime too!
Lucky, lucky you!!!!!
Way to go!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hoooorahhhhhh !!! Nice Gag!! Way to go Mook!.. Blacken that sucker... its better then Blackend redfish!.
Im headen to the Skyway sunday to try for my 4th keeper..... Got a big boy in a certain spot that has gotten me 4 times now... Cheap arse leaders.... Im ready for him if he's still there...


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

EFG--Sixty pound braid, sixty pound shock leader, drag locked down. No mercy bro, not an inch. I learned how to grouper fish with spinning tackle last weekend. 

Good luck.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

What EFG and Mom said. Good, good eatin right there. Congrats on the catch.


----------

